# IH 184 lo boy clutch issue.



## 184nutcase (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a continuing issue with the clutch on my 184. The splines on the clutch disc are being destroyed. Two years ago I replaced the pressure plate, clutch disc, pilot bearing, throw out bearing, throw out bearing fork and drive shaft. I had the flywheel ground down to insure in was not warped. When I put it together, everything was nice and tight and it worked great. Within four months, the throw out bearing assembly was starting to chatter on the fork and after a season of cutting grass - this. This would be the third wrecked clutch disc with low hours on it. As the picture shows, the drive shaft is starting to get damaged. This is why I had to replace the it in the first place. The tractor is used mainly for grass cutting. No snow plowing or field plowing. I did use it to level my driveway with a set a drags but that was it first gear low for about three hours. The grass is cut in third gear low. I throttle down before I advance the clutch to shift. I baby this thing. The engine mounts are not broken. Has anyone ever encountered this problem ? What are the causes ? Is it an alignment issue between the transmission and engine ? I need help.

Jim


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Verify the condition of the pilot bushing, if it wears out the jackshaft will flex and tear up the splines.

If the pilot bushing is good, check the "wobble" of the flywheel with a dial indicator. The slightest wobble will walk the clutch disk and jackshaft splines and cause excessive spline wear. If the flywheel is experiencing runout on the face, it will be necessary to remove it and verify the flywheel dowel pin is installed, and if it is good check the flange on the crankshaft to be sure it is true.


----------



## 184nutcase (Jul 10, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Verify the condition of the pilot bushing, if it wears out the jackshaft will flex and tear up the splines.
> 
> If the pilot bushing is good, check the "wobble" of the flywheel with a dial indicator. The slightest wobble will walk the clutch disk and jackshaft splines and cause excessive spline wear. If the flywheel is experiencing runout on the face, it will be necessary to remove it and verify the flywheel dowel pin is installed, and if it is good check the flange on the crankshaft to be sure it is true.


----------



## 184nutcase (Jul 10, 2018)

The flywheel was check for level when it was ground down. I don't understand what you mean by " runout ". I am not a pro mechanic. Pilot bearing is fine.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Something is definitely not keeping the transmission jackshaft true to the flywheel, resulting in the clutch disc walking in the splines.

Flywheel runout is measured by attaching a dial indicator to the transmission side of the bell housing, and the probe on the dial indicator rides on the clutch friction face of the flywheel. You rotate the engine slowly while watching the dial indicator. If the flywheel is not true the dial indicator reading will fluctuate significantly. 

Once that is done, you then remount the indicator so the probe rides on the smooth circumference of the flywheel, repeat the rotation and watch for out of round of the flywheel.

Leveling of a flywheel is not a term which I am familiar. Truing, on the other hand, is where the flywheel is mounted on a jig on a milling machine and checked for the friction surface being square with the engine mounting side of the flywheel. That is always done when a flywheel is resurfaced.

Also check the jackshaft (input shaft) of the transmission for squareness to the transmission mounting surface. A machinist's square will give you a reasonable indication. It is a good idea to use the dial indicator to check to make sure the jackshaft is not wobbling as it is turned while you are checking the case. I have seen flexible sealant improperly used to seal the front bearing mount, and that will put the jackshaft at a slight angle, and that will destroy the spline.

One other thing to check is the measurement of the transmission mounting to the flywheel at the mounting holes. All distances should be equal. If two are greater look for cracks in the housing.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

my 154 was like that when I bought it, then a year later the clutch failed, the output shaft was slightly bent and caused the problem........remove the covers and slowly spin the shaft with a dial indicator on it to look for the wobble


----------



## 184nutcase (Jul 10, 2018)

RC Wells and Willys55,

Thank you for taking the time to help me out. We need to clarify that we are talking about the same tractor. The 154 and 184 clutch are different from each other. On the 154, the clutch is mounted to the rear of the tractor, where as the 184 has the clutch mounted on the flywheel on the engine. There is no bell housing. The flywheel has be trued. I will get a dial indicator to check your other suggestions. I can't do that right now because the engine is on an engine stand for a valve job and new rings.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My IH 184 has a removable clutch inspection plate at the bottom of the case. Where I get in to grease the throwout bearing.


----------

